# H. hottentotta Communal Setup



## Mathayus (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys. So I just recently got a H. hottentotta from Ken, and I immediately fell in love with her! I want to fix up a communal tank (5.5 gal?) and get three more, but I've never done a cummunal before. I know to make sure they have plenty of hides and more than enough food, but is there anything else I should know? For instance, is 4 too many H. h.'s in a 5.5 gal? Any tips at all will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 22, 2011)

I have about 11 2i HH and no problems so far. 3 have successfully molted to 3i without beign cannibalised. I add a lot of hiding space and a lot of food too, and plus my container they are in is very small. Gonna have to seperate them or move all of them soon. I think 4 Should not be a problem if provided with plenty of hiding spots and here is a constant food supply to prevent cannibalisation. This is all i can say in my experience with my 11 babies , Hope it helps .


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mathayus26 said:


> Hey guys. So I just recently got a H. hottentotta from Ken, and I immediately fell in love with her! I want to fix up a communal tank (5.5 gal?) and get three more, but I've never done a cummunal before. I know to make sure they have plenty of hides and more than enough food, but is there anything else I should know? For instance, is 4 too many H. h.'s in a 5.5 gal? Any tips at all will be greatly appreciated!


good for you     as far as 4 per 5.5 gallon, well they are ground dwellers. they need more ground space than height. You might want to take a look at one of those breeder kk's. i think the large one's are 18x12x6. besides that, give em some hides and they'll be quite happy


----------



## Mathayus (Jun 22, 2011)

Alright, awesome! I am stoked hahaha and I know just where to get one of those breeder kk's. The H. h.s a Ken has are all about full grown, so I think 4 would be all i could fit in a breeder kk hahaha Thanks! =)


----------



## StreetTrash (Jun 22, 2011)

Just make sure you're ready to have loads of them...


----------



## Mathayus (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmmmm, excellent point. I'm not sure if I wan four parthenogenetic scorps together haha maybe I'll just get one more and have a pair.


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mathayus26 said:


> Hmmmm, excellent point. I'm not sure if I wan four parthenogenetic scorps together haha maybe I'll just get one more and have a pair.


That's probably a good idea They have broods 20-30 every 3-6 months.If you have 4,that's 80-120(assuming they all birth at the same time) every 3-6 months.That's a lot of scorplings!:wall:


----------



## StreetTrash (Jun 23, 2011)

I have two third instars at the moment.  Looking forward to future broods with a bit of dread at the same time.  Probably will end up giving the babies away.  No loss there since I got them for free in the first place!


----------



## khil (Jun 23, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> I have two third instars at the moment.  Looking forward to future broods with a bit of dread at the same time.  Probably will end up giving the babies away.  No loss there since I got them for free in the first place!


I'll take them off your hands!


----------



## StreetTrash (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll PM you when they grow up and start dropping broods.


----------



## Mathayus (Jun 23, 2011)

Same here when mine end up popping! Haha


----------



## khil (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright, I'll be waiting, good luck


----------



## kharmakazy (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll totally take any superfluous babies. I have yet to manage to raise one of these guys long enough for them to reproduce.


----------



## StreetTrash (Jun 24, 2011)

They need a bit more moisture as young instars than conventional desert scorps do.


----------

